# Sundial T5HO Light



## MikeCook (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with these Sundial T5HO lights? I can get them out of the states for $207 for the 24 inch model. They have an electronic ballast, 2 built in timers and photocell activated lunar lights. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------

